# Powertech Prop For Sale - 4 Blade



## grodfish (Nov 14, 2008)

For sale is a slightly used, less than 8 hours. Prop model OFS4R21PCL200. Fits yamaha four strokes. I purchased new but it was to much prop for my boat, couldn't get enough RPMs. Prop comes with box but box was for my new powertech prop. Located 78640 area. $400 plus shipping. Can arrange for local pickup.


----------



## grodfish (Nov 14, 2008)

Have another one that was to much for my boat. Same as the other except 17 pitch. $400 plus shipping. Less than 5 hours.


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

PM Sent


----------

